
Promising cancer therapy dismissed in ’70s earns second chance - razvanh
http://medcom.uiowa.edu/medicine/vitamin-c-revival/
======
DrScump
related article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528119)

